# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Konkursi Letrar - Albasoul >  Fundi im - Ndarja Poezi 2007

## Fiori

*Fundi im*

“Parajsën e kemi në Tokë”, mendoja dikur,
Atëherë kur dashuria jonë ishte e fortë si gurr.
Por mendimi ka ndërruar, parajsa në ferr u zhndërrua 
Vetëm për një gjë pendohem: ”pse jam dashuruar”.

I zhytur në dhimbje, vuajtje dhe dëshpërim,
Të gjitha ëndrrat e mia tani më s'kanë kuptim.
E gjithë kjo tortuër, ka edhe një adresë,
“Dashuri e dështuar, dashuri e pashpresë”.

Në jetën time asgjë më nuk shkon,
Gjithçka e bukur duket se po perëndon.
Provoj përsëri..mundohem..luftoj,
Po mesazhi tash del më i qartë: ”Un po mbaroj..”.

----------


## bili99

Bukur  ke  thene  per  jeten,  pas  fundit  te  dashurise    s'ka  edhe  aq  jete  qe quhet  jete.Por,  per  vargje  fundi  i  dashurise  lind   poete...  me  tone  pesimiste  por,  vargje  qe  jetojne...
me  nderime,
bili99

----------


## Çaushi

> *Fundi im*
> 
> Parajsën e kemi në Tokë, mendoja dikur,
> Atëherë kur dashuria jonë ishte e fortë si gurr.
> Por mendimi ka ndërruar, parajsa në ferr u zhndërrua 
> Vetëm për një gjë pendohem: pse jam dashuruar.
> 
> I zhytur në dhimbje, vuajtje dhe dëshpërim,
> Të gjitha ëndrrat e mia tani më s'kanë kuptim.
> ...


*Kjo me pelqeu shume ...forca e ndjenjave ne  dashuri radhite vargje te tilla, e pergezoj ate qe ka shkruar poezine.*

----------


## Palma

Urime dhe nga une, per autorin/en.

Suksese te metejshme!

----------


## DI_ANA

Urime dhe suksese!

Respekte

----------


## trysil

*Fundi im*

Dashuria është çështje universale. Pra është e gjithkohëshme dhe gjithëhapsinore e trajtuar nga artist të fushave të ndryshme; por ndoshta më së shumti nga poetët.
Është vështir të thuash diçka të re.
Në poezinë në fjalë as që ka tendencë për të thënë diçka të re. Tri katrena me një të folur të rëndomtë ku shprehet dhimbja për humbjen e dashurisë, e cila shndërrohet në pesimizëm.
Kjo është e tëra dhe do të ishte e bukur, po të ishte thënë me frymëzim erruptiv, me mjete artistike, me gjuhë të zgjedhur etj.

Përshëndetje vëllazërore!

----------


## Ra_ORA

i ka thene ky shoku me lart shume mire difektet

jo cdo grumbull fjalesh ben poezi, mbyllja e poezise eshte per tu vajtuar...

----------


## Rebele

Rima e jashtme (teper fillestare, pa perfshire ketu edhe disa gabime drejtshkrimore apo dialektizma qe vecse kufirin e krahines thyejne) e ve kete poezi ne shperpjesetim me subjektin.

----------

